# Libery vs. Endeavor door gasket size



## Pagey (Aug 22, 2010)

I see in the manuals that the part number is different by the last digit, but I don't see any mention of size.  Can one of you clever dealer types tell me the size difference in the two?  Dad has some gasket from the local stove shop that was for a Liberty (in theory), but it if will work on my Endeavor, I may replace the door gasket before the season starts this year.  Thanks!


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

All Lopi stoves use the same gasket it must be a typo in the manual: its a 7/8" gasket, but beware getting any old 7/8" gasket. The lopi stuff has an inner core and is a little fatter and more dense than most 7/8" gasket rope.


----------



## Pagey (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you, kind sir.


----------



## tickbitty (Sep 18, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but I am reviving it due to my own Lopi gasket info search, plus Pagey and others have been so helpful to me regarding my Lopi stove!  

I think I need to replace my gasket - it seems to have worn/flattened particularly around where the door fastens shut and the handle turns. I have the republic so the door isn't as good as the revere/endeavor but I don't know if wearing out in that spot is an issue for others.  The door glass was darkening on that side toward the end of the season.  Can I just do something to the gasket in that particular area or does the whole thing have to be replaced?

And, do I need to buy a kit for the replacement? THere is a local dealer that supposedly sells Lopi but I don't think they commonly do, I have never seen a Travis or Lopi product in their store.  My dealer was over an hour away.  Is the gasketing pretty specific to the stove?  The part number in the manual is 4 Door Gasket 1 250-00170.

We only used the stove for less than two seasons, is that an expected time to replace a gasket?


----------



## MarkinNC (Sep 18, 2011)

My door gasket had the most wear above the door latch.  I was fooling with the door when I messed up the gasket.  I bought the door and gasket to my dealer and they sold me 7/8" door gasket (for $39).  I guess I will install it and see if it works.  I was planning on bunching it up a little where it had flattened out the most.

I wonder if I will be buying the genuine Lopi door gasket next.


----------



## Pagey (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm not sure if my replacement gasket was "Lopi" or not.  Dad picked it up from the dealer to replace the gasket on my grandmother's Liberty.  Dad ended up swapping out the Liberty for her old Fisher, as the Liberty was just too "stressful" for her at 83 years of age.  I used the gasket on my Endeavor.  It was very snug at first.  I had to loosen the nut and washer on the end of the handle because the was closing too tightly at first.


----------



## MarkinNC (Sep 18, 2011)

I just replaced mine this afternoon with a Rutland brand gasket (which was $29 not $39).  It seems to seal OK.


----------



## Treacherous (Sep 18, 2011)

MarkinNC said:
			
		

> I just replaced mine this afternoon with a Rutland brand gasket (which was $29 not $39).  It seems to seal OK.



How many years did you get out of previous gasket?


----------



## MarkinNC (Sep 18, 2011)

Treacherous said:
			
		

> MarkinNC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got 1 year.  Like I mentioned I damaged the gasket while attempting to adjust the door.  My gasket was running a little low above the handle so I was adjusting it upward.  It would have still been good had I not messed it up.  The guys at the stove shop said it was still good, but I just replaced it so it would be done right.


----------



## Treacherous (Sep 18, 2011)

MarkinNC said:
			
		

> Treacherous said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had to go check mine.  It is still in good shape.

Is it a fairly quick job to swap out?


----------



## MarkinNC (Sep 19, 2011)

Treacherous said:
			
		

> MarkinNC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would plan on 1 hour the first time and 20 minutes the 2nd time.  I am a bit of a perfectionist as well.


----------



## Treacherous (Sep 21, 2011)

Good to know.  Hopefully this will be 2 or 3 seasons out for me.


----------



## madrone (Sep 22, 2011)

I keep saying I'll replace mine, but it's still sealing well after 13 years. (With occasional handle adjustments) I know I should do it, but I'm certain that as soon as I do, I'll only get 2-3 years out of the new one.  :-S


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Sep 22, 2011)

tickbitty said:
			
		

> I know this is an old thread but I am reviving it due to my own Lopi gasket info search, plus Pagey and others have been so helpful to me regarding my Lopi stove!
> 
> I think I need to replace my gasket - it seems to have worn/flattened particularly around where the door fastens shut and the handle turns. I have the republic so the door isn't as good as the revere/endeavor but I don't know if wearing out in that spot is an issue for others.  The door glass was darkening on that side toward the end of the season.  Can I just do something to the gasket in that particular area or does the whole thing have to be replaced?
> 
> ...



I got my Lopi in summer of 2008, and I just replaced the gasket. Most of it was ok all around, but in the top left corner it was pretty shot, and I had to keep on fluffing it up in that corner so I didn't see flames in between the door. It seems to be common with Lopi's, but then again 3 years ago I was a newbie and I probably opened and closed the door about 4 times what I usually do now.


----------

